# Goats milk sugar scrub



## jrus1stcav (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's been been a long time since I have been on here. 5 years going strong now with our herd of Nubians.
I make goats milk soap and lotion and wanted to add a new product to our lineup.

I am looking for a sugar scrub recipe that contain fresh goats milk, not powdered. Also the recipe I'm looking for is one I would like to put into jars not the cubes.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA

Julie Russell 
Russell's Ridge Nubians


----------



## Glori (Apr 10, 2017)

Can you share the recipe of goat milk soap here?


----------

